# Incubator malfunction



## phiraphon (Jan 13, 2012)

I found my incubator was stopped working this morning. It seems like the fuse burnt out sometime last night. The temperature was about mid 70s when I found out about it. There are about 15 eggs and a few of them are piping.
I have no choice but have to transfer them to another incubator. The one that piped I can see the baby moving around. I am just concern about those that near hatch. Do you think they will be ok from temperature drop last night and the transferring this morning?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 13, 2012)

They should be fine, 70F isn't low enough to kill any developing or developed tortoises. Good luck.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with Tim/Robin, they should be almost fully developed.


----------



## phiraphon (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you both for reply. Now I know the temperature dropped shouldn't harm them. How about the trauma of transferring them to the new incubator? I have to pick them up one by one to move them. Of course with the most diligent and careful not to rotate them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 14, 2012)

phiraphon said:


> Thank you both for reply. Now I know the temperature dropped shouldn't harm them. How about the trauma of transferring them to the new incubator? I have to pick them up one by one to move them. Of course with the most diligent and careful not to rotate them.


----------



## bigred (Jan 14, 2012)

Im sure that was a nightmare, what kind of tort eggs are in there


----------



## phiraphon (Jan 17, 2012)

11 out of 15 hatched so far 
Thank you everyone for encouragement.


----------

